
Scientists Just Discovered a 6,000-Year-Old Italian Wine - felixbraun
https://www.cntraveler.com/story/scientists-just-discovered-a-6000-year-old-italian-wine?mbid=social_partner_twitter_AtlObscura&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=atlas-page
======
oldandtired
considering that the "Italians" are a younger grouping of people than the
Romans (2200 years ago), one has to wonder what else in the article is lacking
accuracy.

